
A Wave of Crap: Holding Content to a Higher Standard - petewailes
https://wail.es/wave-crap-holding-content-higher-standard/
======
advantark
It is tough to break out of the instant gratification cycle when everyone you
see is in the same cycle. People on facebook spend all of their time looking
at other people on facebook. Living differently takes someone or something to
shift their perspective, as well as the self-discipline to create change. This
expense makes me believe that the lifestyle of instant gratification is the
new normal, and I doubt it will be going away any time soon.

That just makes me wonder: How can we manipulate this change for our own
advantage?

~~~
petewailes
That's literally the exact opposite sentiment of the post. How about using
those triggers for something more useful? Or encouraging people not to do
those things?

Why not aim to create something that improves things, rather than looking to
exploit it and add to the problem?

~~~
advantark
I understand the sentiment of the post, but it's just not realistic. If we
could get rid of the problem, that would obviously be preferable, but it's not
going anywhere. It's just too pervasive and exploits psychology too well.

We should encourage people to do those things and break free, and some will be
able to. Many people, however, lack the willpower to do so. If we can find a
way to make people learn and feel fulfilled while in a short-attention-span
environment, that would be an improvement from where we are now.

------
brudgers
Cached version of _Who is Daniel Holtzclaw? Linebacker_ :
[http://archive.is/O3Gub](http://archive.is/O3Gub)

Vox peer review: [https://cdn1.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6553831/P...](https://cdn1.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6553831/Peer_Review_Final.0.pdf)

